# Milwaukee Packout, storage boxes



## Calidecks

Check out the video 




_________________


----------



## TheGrizz

That looks really cool. Totes look like Veto type design


----------



## Mort

I wonder if they clip to that dust extractor I saw a picture of.


----------



## MarkJames

It's nice to see more storage options and competition. 

The trade-off in all those features (clip system, corner handles, etc.) seems to be lower box capacity. Still worth a look.


----------



## MOC

Very nice! Figures I've bought about 15 Ridgid boxes this year!


----------



## Mort

It'd also be nice if the Fuel tools came in them instead of the blow molded cases. It would add to the exclusivity and they could probably charge more.


----------



## cvtsf

I like the clip on tool bag.

But no drawers, when I'm working I like to keep the boxes stacked or locked into a carrier and grab what I need as I go.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

It's amazing it takes a entire team to come up with this stuff:blink:


----------



## RobertCDF

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's amazing it takes a entire team to come up with this stuff


A team and they still miss it sometimes... as was noted, no drawers, no open top box (probably never will as they'll claim the bags work for that but I despise bags). And I can get they will be pretty close to systainer pricing, probably 5-10% less.


----------



## Philament

Mort said:


> I wonder if they clip to that dust extractor I saw a picture of.


From what I understand, no...but it does look like it holds one strikingly similar to an LBOXX's ???
It's a rebranded nilfisk attix 33-21











RobertCDF said:


> A team and they still miss it sometimes... as was noted, no drawers, no open top box (probably never will as they'll claim the bags work for that but I despise bags). And I can get they will be pretty close to systainer pricing, probably 5-10% less.


Here are some suggested retail prices (USD). Actual pricing may vary at time of release based on retailer.

Tool Boxes
PACKOUT™ Rolling Tool Box 48-22-8246 ($129.99)
PACKOUT™ Large Tool Box 48-22-8425 ($79.99)
PACKOUT™ Tool Box 48-22-8424 ($69.99)

Organizers
PACKOUT™ Organizer 48-22-8431 ($44.99)
PACKOUT™ Compact Organizer 48-22-8435 ($29.99)

Storage Totes
PACKOUT™ 20” Tote 48-22-8320 ($129.99)
PACKOUT™ 15” Tote 48-22-8315 ($99.99)
PACKOUT™ 10” Tote 48-22-8310 ($79.99)


----------



## Peter_C

I heard him say $280 for the stack which Philament put in writing above. That is pricey compared to the Ridgid boxes which often sell for $99 for the three stack. There seems to be some nice features. The locking mechanism is of concern though to me, as it seems setting the box on the ground could cause a rock or stick to get stuck in the locking mechanism. 

Still great to see some innovation and the RED color is sexy! Looking forward to seeing these in person. I have been eyeing the Milwaukee boxes full of bins for screw storage, but still using Ridgid boxes, for which my complaint is they are heavy, and even with the drop tops, using the side handle stuff can migrate.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Im assuming the high price is coming from the tick integration.

I want to hate on this concept but I'd consider getting it!

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Drawers are useless for outdoor trades if they aren't waterproof. For me anyway. 

If I switch out to this system, wth do I do with my DeWalt ToughBoxes?


----------



## Randy Bush

Wonder when it will be out on the market? Looks like a nice system. Was thinking of picking up the Ridged setup , HD has it on special for $99 for Fathers Day.


----------



## Mort

I think the guy said September.


----------



## Bull Trout

Californiadecks said:


> Drawers are useless for outdoor trades if they aren't waterproof. For me anyway.
> 
> If I switch out to this system, wth do I do with my DeWalt ToughBoxes?


Drop cinder blocks on them :jester:


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> Drawers are useless for outdoor trades if they aren't waterproof. For me anyway.
> 
> If I switch out to this system, wth do I do with my DeWalt ToughBoxes?


Craigslist... :jester: :laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF

Philament said:


> From what I understand, no...but it does look like it holds one strikingly similar to an LBOXX's ???
> It's a rebranded nilfisk attix 33-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some suggested retail prices (USD). Actual pricing may vary at time of release based on retailer.
> 
> Tool Boxes
> PACKOUT™ Rolling Tool Box 48-22-8246 ($129.99)
> PACKOUT™ Large Tool Box 48-22-8425 ($79.99)
> PACKOUT™ Tool Box 48-22-8424 ($69.99)
> 
> Organizers
> PACKOUT™ Organizer 48-22-8431 ($44.99)
> PACKOUT™ Compact Organizer 48-22-8435 ($29.99)
> 
> Storage Totes
> PACKOUT™ 20” Tote 48-22-8320 ($129.99)
> PACKOUT™ 15” Tote 48-22-8315 ($99.99)
> PACKOUT™ 10” Tote 48-22-8310 ($79.99)


Way overpriced... in my opinion. 

The tstak boxes are tough to beat for the price, the littles can be had for under $20, the big boxes sometimes $20, usually under $25, and dewalt often has promos of $20 off $100 spent, making them even cheaper. Sure they aren't as durable but I've only broken 4 clips in the 4 years I've had them (I have 75 tstak boxes between everything) and 3 of the clips being broken was my own fault, 2 were because I forgot to strap them to the wall in the trailer, and 1 was unpacking, I knew they were clipped together in the cardboard box and instead of cutting the side of the box I just yanked really hard and broke 1.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

RobertCDF said:


> Way overpriced... in my opinion.


I think so too, I use the DeWalt Tough Boxxes mostly and I'd never switch out to these new red one for so much more money.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Drawers are useless for outdoor trades if they aren't waterproof. For me anyway.
> 
> If I switch out to this system, wth do I do with my DeWalt ToughBoxes?


I see one major caveat, and that's the lack of top handles on all except the large totes. I'm often breaking down a stack to tackle a stair case.

Minor complaints would be they look heavy, sure they may be really tough but at what weight cost. Systainers are the opposite, I wish they were slightly heavier and more durable. 

Accessing the middle of a stack is a little cumbersome, no drawers, slide off, two clips.

Love the no tip handle, genius.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Lettusbee said:


> That's the reason I left Makita..


Makita has been using a Japanese made chuck on their hammer drill drivers for a long time now. They work great.


----------



## Jughead

Californiadecks said:


> Been using Milwaukee for many many years. I can't say I've ever had an issue with the Chuck. I've never even thought about it until this thread


I have an old Bosch corded keyless chuck drill where the bits still don't fall out. 
I returned the Makita set because of bits falling out, but then the Milwaukee does the same. Thinking goes both their chucks are made in China at the same factory.
Maybe Hitachi's don't.

If anyone recalls Panasonic once made cordless drills, probably the best one I ever owned.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Jacobs Chuck is a nice addition to any drill.
> 
> http://www.jacobschuck.com/keyless-...ve-keyless-drill-chuck-with-1-2-20-mount.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________


DeWalt use to use them on all their cordless drills.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

My 20v Dewalt constantly loses bits, as well as being nearly impossible to get it to grab a bit straight. The chucks on my older 18v xrp drills are sweet. I use those drills with the battery adapter most of the time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames

Yup, my M18 drops them on occasion. A "bit" annoying.


----------



## Calidecks

You guys must have little "bitty" hands. 

_________________


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> The trigger thing is their Achilles heel. I can't begin to tell you how awesome the new surge is. It's great for "lightly toggling" deck screws, when you need to get them perfect. It doesn't jerk like the others.
> 
> 
> 
> _________


Told you that you were going to love it......


----------



## The.Handyman

Jughead said:


> Yes the Red color is sexy, not as much as the Makita blue though, while all of Milwaukee's stuff is Chinese made these days.
> 
> On Milwaukee tool totes I'd expect the hinges and latches will rust out before their time, not worth paying extra for the Milwaukee name anymore.
> 
> I'm not happy with my Milwaukee M-18 drill as it won't hold a drill bit tight, always coming loose and falling out.
> I like the driver though, and their one-handed M-18 Hackzaw is the best.
> 
> But they're all made in China so don't expect much


Replace the chuck with a Rohm already. They make one specifically for that drill.


----------



## The.Handyman

VinylHanger said:


> My 20v Dewalt constantly loses bits, as well as being nearly impossible to get it to grab a bit straight. The chucks on my older 18v xrp drills are sweet. I use those drills with the battery adapter most of the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You can most likely swap the chucks between them. The 20v drill is much better. Just unscrew and swap.


----------



## Inner10

The.Handyman said:


> You can most likely swap the chucks between them. The 20v drill is much better. Just unscrew and swap.


Yup, just toss in a big Allen key and stick it in a vice. Those bolts are tight as heck.

My old DeWalt 18v XRP hammer drill had a Jacobs Chuck which near the end of it's life really liked to drop bits. The next one I bought just before the release of the 20V line was quite different, and didn't have carbide jaws. After I came back to DeWalt a few years ago I bought a 20V xrp hammer drill and I was surprised to see it had a Rohm, which apparently is only on their flagship drills. Same brand that Fein uses on their drills.

I don't wanna pump DeWalt tires, but I'm pretty happy to see they put such good aftermarket chucks on their drills, instead of some crap they cobble together themselves.


----------



## Jughead

The.Handyman said:


> Replace the chuck with a Rohm already. They make one specifically for that drill.


Thanks for the tip Handyman


----------



## Jughead

MarkJames said:


> Yup, my M18 drops them on occasion. A "bit" annoying.


Maybe a locking hex bit chuck for the drill, like the driver has, would solve it.

Meanwhile I'll be looking to replace the chuck with a Jacobs or Rohm as advised here. Thanks to all


----------



## RobertCDF

Lettusbee said:


> RobertCDF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, doesn't matter how hard you crank it down my m18 would drop bits out no matter what.
> 
> I just bought another m12 fuel kit (refurbished) and the chuck on it is jacked too. Pretty piss poor on Milwaukee's part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reason I left Makita..
Click to expand...

I don't have that issue with any of my makita drills. I hated on makita for awhile when I had batteries dying off early, but that seems to be corrected.


----------



## Jughead

*Hitachi cordless drills*



RobertCDF said:


> I don't have that issue with any of my makita drills. I hated on makita for awhile when I had batteries dying off early, but that seems to be corrected.


Do you or anyone out there have recs on Hitachi? My Makita dropped bits first week and was returned. So does Milwaukee now. Maybe I need to go with Bosch?

Or just assume to switch out chucks as mentioned upthread.


----------



## Driftweed

I can't get my M18 Fuel drill to release bits, lol. 

When I put a bit in, i manually spin the chuck till it clicks (like a torque wrench would do at torque), no further (even though i could go further). But on occasion when im really torquing a screw in, afterwards I have to use a pair of channel locks to get the bit out. Anyone else have this issue.

Now, I just leave an extension in and swap out bits that way.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jughead said:


> Do you or anyone out there have recs on Hitachi? My Makita dropped bits first week and was returned. So does Milwaukee now. Maybe I need to go with Bosch?
> 
> Or just assume to switch out chucks as mentioned upthread.


All the good Makita drills have the Japanese made chucks and hold the bits fine.


----------



## Jughead

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> All the good Makita drills have the Japanese made chucks and hold the bits fine.


The one I bought didn't hold bits tight, maybe not enough pakalolo to not notice like u?
I have a HS diploma from a Honolulu school btw, St Louis.


----------



## Jughead

double post -deleted


----------



## Unger.const

You guys are still running screws in with standard drills?

And will you be putting those drills in the new milwaukee boxes the post originally started on?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jughead said:


> The one I bought didn't hold bits tight, maybe not enough pakalolo to not notice like u?
> I have a HS diploma from a Honolulu school btw, St Louis.


The Crusaders have a good football team this year,, I live just down the street from there.



Jughead said:


> maybe not enough pakalolo to not notice like u?


I stay clean these days, they make me pee too much.


----------



## Eyeway!

RobertCDF said:


> A team and they still miss it sometimes... as was noted, no drawers, no open top box (probably never will as they'll claim the bags work for that but I despise bags). And I can get they will be pretty close to systainer pricing, probably 5-10% less.


This thread has been derailed! 
The system looks interesting but another flaw I see is the open tote. Try rolling that around and not having a trail of tools behind you. 
My Milwaukee chucks used to spin completely off when using a 6" hole saw for recessed lighting. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Driftweed said:


> I can't get my M18 Fuel drill to release bits, lol.
> 
> When I put a bit in, i manually spin the chuck till it clicks (like a torque wrench would do at torque), no further (even though i could go further). But on occasion when im really torquing a screw in, afterwards I have to use a pair of channel locks to get the bit out. Anyone else have this issue.
> 
> Now, I just leave an extension in and swap out bits that way.


My Dewalt 20v is like that. I have a bit stuck in mine. Too lazy to grab a wrench, then forget until I need it. I just use the 18v.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Anyone buying?

https://www.toolbarn.com/milwaukee-...rn4Gs_pcrid_103905915254_pkw_PLA_pmt_b_pdv_t_


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

NO!! I have more boxxes than brains.


----------



## Eyeway!

Californiadecks said:


> Anyone buying?
> 
> https://www.toolbarn.com/milwaukee-...rn4Gs_pcrid_103905915254_pkw_PLA_pmt_b_pdv_t_


Didn't you just get the Klein roller tote? 
You have a problem like me! 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Eyeway! said:


> Didn't you just get the Klein roller tote?
> You have a problem like me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




I'm digging these things. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Eyeway! said:


> Didn't you just get the Klein roller tote?
> You have a problem like me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




How you been Eyeway? Haven't heard from you for awhile.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames

How long before unsnapping the stack get's old?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> Anyone buying?
> 
> https://www.toolbarn.com/milwaukee-...rn4Gs_pcrid_103905915254_pkw_PLA_pmt_b_pdv_t_


We're looking hard. Just not sure they fit our system.


----------



## TheGrizz

I'm sticking with LBoxxes for now. The only one I've broken was when my 10"CMS jumped off the middle shelf in my Sprinter right onto one of the lid latches.


----------



## Peter_C

Californiadecks said:


> Anyone buying?


I would still like to see them in person. At this point the Ridgid boxes are serving their purpose and I have a lot of them. Plus setup of making interior boxes, and trays takes time. Systainers hold all my Festool stuff, and I have the Sys-roll, which is nice as it holds two short tracks. Still if the Milwaukee boxes turns out to be the cats meow...I might switch our the Ridgid boxes. 

I did rewatch the video and the handle being cantilevered out is a plus vs the Ridgid boxes. When stacking the Ridgid boxes 4-5 deep the handle is unusable, as it pins your hand against the boxes, which hurts, and is my biggest complaint with them, as I tend to move large stacks at once.


----------



## Eyeway!

Californiadecks said:


> How you been Eyeway? Haven't heard from you for awhile.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Muey bien hermano Mike,
Now that the sharks have appeared to be gone from the our local waters.
If you don't hear from me again you'll know I was wrong! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Eyeway! said:


> Muey bien hermano Mike,
> Now that the sharks have appeared to be gone from the our local waters.
> If you don't hear from me again you'll know I was wrong!


Unless you are spear fishing, seeing a shark is cool :thumbsup: Although I still haven't met the landlord, I know people who have and got some great video.


----------



## Eyeway!

Peter_C said:


> Unless you are spear fishing, seeing a shark is cool  Although I still haven't met the landlord, I know people who have and got some great video.


 There's a possible resident shark near surf beach in northern Santa Barbara county that torpedoed a kayaker. The person on board was propelled out and the shark mauled the kayak! 
That's obviously a rarity but unless I'm on a destroyer I've got my eyes open. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

The guy in this video is part of our dive group. He was kayaking at the time, and was over one of our dive sites. We scooter all over the area, which is known as the training grounds for divers. He did get a brand new kayak from Necky at no charge though. He was also diving a week later. There is a lot more to the story not covered. Actually he was pissed at the media big time. The attack on his kayak lasted 14 minutes 

http://nypost.com/2017/05/29/the-moment-great-white-shark-attacks-kayaker/


----------



## Eyeway!

Peter_C said:


> The guy in this video is part of our dive group. He was kayaking at the time, and was over one of our dive sites. We scooter all over the area, which is known as the training grounds for divers. He did get a brand new kayak from Necky at no charge though. He was also diving a week later. There is a lot more to the story not covered. Actually he was pissed at the media big time. The attack on his kayak lasted 14 minutes
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/29/the-moment-great-white-shark-attacks-kayaker/


Interesting, I've scene that footage earlier this year. What was he upset about (if can be shared)? Glad he made it back in the water. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

I knew there was a reason I stayed home to work on estimates today! Just in from toolnut. My first packout gear.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Don't tempt me!

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

SectorSecurity said:


> Don't tempt me!
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Too late!


----------



## RobertCDF

Over priced. $279 is crazy for what that stuff is.


----------



## Unger.const

SectorSecurity said:


> We need Unger to do us a review on the packout stuff he got
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


More boxes came in this week. It's been a long week.....

But I did fuss with them a little last week. The smallest boxes are beefy too.

I suck at doing videos. But I'll see if I can annoy you all later with one one them


----------



## Lettusbee

Californiadecks said:


> The DeWalt Tough Systems cart is only rated for 250. I'm willing to bet failure rate is 2 or 3 times that.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



Failure happens not much over 250 lbs. Axle wheel joint interface junction goes wanky. Did this moving shingle bundles around the shop. Didn't think it was that heavy.


----------



## VinylHanger

The only problem I have with the Ridgid system is lack of selection. 4 choices and one is the roller set. They need more options.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

VinylHanger said:


> The only problem I have with the Ridgid system is lack of selection. 4 choices and one is the roller set. They need more options.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


that's my issue with Makita storage boxs. They are not even in the same category now. Compared to Dewalt and Milwaukee


----------



## cedarboarder

Unger.const said:


> More boxes came in this week. It's been a long week.....
> 
> But I did fuss with them a little last week. The smallest boxes are beefy too.
> 
> I suck at doing videos. But I'll see if I can annoy you all later with one one them



ever try the Dewalt storage racks?


----------



## TheGrizz

I apologize in advance for contributing to our shared condition. I was given a heads up this morning by a Ryobi/Milwaukee rep that Home Depot will have a Black Friday deal on the Milwaukee Packout. Not sure about selection


----------



## Unger.const

cedarboarder said:


> ever try the Dewalt storage racks?


Wouldn't help........I come in late late evening rush to unload which means everything gets dropped where ever. Then step over things the next day. I've been taking a few hours a week to pile things in the give away section. Either to friends or habitat. More this weekend. I struggle with hoarder mentality "but some day use this half roll of tape. Or drywall mesh or can of shellac ".........meanwhile the chemical shelf life has passed on lots of items. The other day I looked at half a bundle of painter's tape pack. The plastic wrap around it said copywrite 2012........wait........why do I have so much old tape?

I've been hiding a lot of my own Easter eggs lately.


----------



## Unger.const

TheGrizz said:


> I apologize in advance for contributing to our shared condition. I was given a heads up this morning by a Ryobi/Milwaukee rep that Home Depot will have a Black Friday deal on the Milwaukee Packout. Not sure about selection


You better be telling a lie.......for the sake of my wallet


----------



## SectorSecurity

TheGrizz said:


> I apologize in advance for contributing to our shared condition. I was given a heads up this morning by a Ryobi/Milwaukee rep that Home Depot will have a Black Friday deal on the Milwaukee Packout. Not sure about selection


I wish this were true for Canada they don't even carry it yet

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

SectorSecurity said:


> Hey searchforsignal got any pics of how you packed it ?
> 
> Always changing my lv setup
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk




I’ll get a picture up here soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

SectorSecurity said:


> I wish this were true for Canada they don't even carry it yet
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I noticed the home depot selection of stong system is scarce here, no Milwaukee as well only KMS tools got it. bc fasteners have very decent sales and price on tools not sure if they got the red yet.


----------



## asevereid

I haven't seen the Packout system at our local KMS, but I do know that the local BC Fasteners is steeped in red... If you're interested I could go check? 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

asevereid said:


> I haven't seen the Packout system at our local KMS, but I do know that the local BC Fasteners is steeped in red... If you're interested I could go check?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


They got a bit of red packout on the website, just a bit pricey.


----------



## SearchforSignal

Just most of what I carry in this. Missing some stuff but for the most part this is how I keep it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Is that the eZ rj crimper?

I have to go back and look another company just came out with the exact same design and connectors at like a third of the cost I'll post a link once I dig it up

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

SectorSecurity said:


> Is that the eZ rj crimper?
> 
> I have to go back and look another company just came out with the exact same design and connectors at like a third of the cost I'll post a link once I dig it up
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk














Yes sir!!!! Love it only way to do connectors!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> Yes sir!!!! Love it only way to do connectors!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jesus wtf is this amateur hour? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Inner10 said:


> Jesus wtf is this amateur hour?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Yeah sometimes I feel like one when it takes me all day to install a 23 Tuner Directv System. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> Yeah sometimes I feel like one when it takes me all day to install a 23 Tuner Directv System.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not many EZ RJ45s there....

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Inner10 said:


> Not many EZ RJ45s there....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Nope! Today was the “video” portion of my “audio,video and data” business claim. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> Nope! Today was the “video” portion of my “audio,video and data” business claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great, but still EZs don't save any time and cost absurdly more. I don't understand why anyone would use them. Just like 2 piecers, don't get em.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Inner10 said:


> That's great, but still EZs don't save any time and cost absurdly more. I don't understand why anyone would use them. Just like 2 piecers, don't get em.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Data is the smallest part of my biz. They are ez. I pass cost along to my customers. If I’m to expensive then so be it. Nobody has ever asked me to come down $1.50 per run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

I just find it easier to terminate say what you want but I like them.

Search that's some nice work!

Like I said there is a similar model on the market at like a third the cost of the ez rj

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

SectorSecurity said:


> I just find it easier to terminate say what you want but I like them.
> 
> Search that's some nice work!
> 
> Like I said there is a similar model on the market at like a third the cost of the ez rj
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk




Thanks. Yeah Lowe’s has a off brand of the ez stuff. It’s cheaper and caught my eye. Will check them out when my stock runs low


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Well I’m gonna have to make a decision on the packout or Dewalts Tough System I guess. Still not sold on which one is better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Yup just like that I made my mind up on getting the packout and selling the Dewalt Tough System. Probably sell the Milwaukee rolling tool bag as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> Data is the smallest part of my biz. They are ez. I pass cost along to my customers. If I’m to expensive then so be it. Nobody has ever asked me to come down $1.50 per run.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's one of my largest, but I seldom use 8P8C connectors for data. Most are used for CCTV.


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> I just find it easier to terminate say what you want but I like them.
> 
> Search that's some nice work!
> 
> Like I said there is a similar model on the market at like a third the cost of the ez rj
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I had been terminating long before they came to our local market. When they did I though they were the greatest thing since sliced bread for trainees...so I bought a bunch. Next thing you know we run out on a job, one of my guys grabs some normal ends and starts using them. I ask him, "you didn't have any trouble with those?" and he says "nope, easy" and I replied "then why the hell did I buy the EZs." :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity

It's only me so I get what I like.

Just like my Milwaukee powered screwdriver I could turn the screw by hand but I don't want to.

If your not running data on copper what are you using fiber?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> It's only me so I get what I like.
> 
> Just like my Milwaukee powered screwdriver I could turn the screw by hand but I don't want to.
> 
> If your not running data on copper what are you using fiber?
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Most data is terminated to RJ45s on patch bays or plates, not 8P8C ends. For outdoor equipment I terminate to 8P8C.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Https://verticalcable.com/product/011-018ezf-100/

At 20$ for 100 it's a fraction of the cost of platinum tools

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> Https://verticalcable.com/product/011-018ezf-100/
> 
> At 20$ for 100 it's a fraction of the cost of platinum tools
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I hope they work well, every time I try to use cheaper 8P8C connectors I get pins that don't set correctly. I think the teeth are dull on the cheap ones. For some reason pins 6 and 7 really like to taco.


----------



## SearchforSignal

Filling the main box. More to come!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

SearchforSignal said:


> Filling the main box. More to come!!


Did you get the cart?


----------



## Calidecks

I think that is the cart.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## SearchforSignal

Yes! That is the wheel box. I have three more to go on top of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

So far it works as planned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Can you pull a box off with one hand? Or does it take two? 

_________________


----------



## SearchforSignal

Californiadecks said:


> Can you pull a box off with one hand? Or does it take two?
> 
> _________________




One hand no problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

MarkJames said:


> Milwaukee did a tool event at our Ferguson today, so I had a first hand look at this system.
> 
> Frankly, they're too heavy, but look great. The snapping together feature is overkill (added weight), and unclicking stuff requires two hands always. Loaded with tools, no way it will be fun.
> 
> The thin hard case (maybe 6"?) is wider than Ridgid, but a lot heavier, just for reference..
> 
> The small square bag is neat and light. I can see getting that one as a small standalone for a drill and bit cases and some hand tools.
> 
> Proceed with caution. Sorry.





MarkJames said:


> I'm not familiar with the Dewalt cases. But this one requires pushing a button on one side while jerking the case forward out of the cradle from the back. I tried it several times. No likable way that I can see.
> 
> 
> I'll stick with my Ridgid stuff.


I'm wondering where the discrepancy is. 

_________________


----------



## cedarboarder

that wheel box stong? Can it take a cinder block dropped on it? 
I wonder what the rating is for weight on it?


----------



## SearchforSignal

cedarboarder said:


> that wheel box stong? Can it take a cinder block dropped on it?
> I wonder what the rating is for weight on it?




I’m not in the habit of dropping concrete on my tools but it looks well made I already stood on the main box and I’m about 270


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> Filling the main box. More to come!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those two nail guns and an inspection camera?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Inner10 said:


> Are those two nail guns and an inspection camera?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk














No! 3 nail guns and a inspection camera!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeway!

SearchforSignal said:


> No! 3 nail guns and a inspection camera!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know why you're messing up new good boxes with that Set up of rabid "old yeller" cordless!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> No! 3 nail guns and a inspection camera!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of a strange kit.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

How do you like pulling cable from the enviroreel box vs a regular 1000 ft box?


Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Do you unclip all the boxes load it in the van then clip them back together?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> How do you like pulling cable from the enviroreel box vs a regular 1000 ft box?
> 
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I don't care for any reel in box, I'd rather a regular reel, box or bag.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

SectorSecurity said:


> How do you like pulling cable from the enviroreel box vs a regular 1000 ft box?
> 
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk




Pulls better then in a box. Imho. Can’t complain really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

SectorSecurity said:


> Do you unclip all the boxes load it in the van then clip them back together?
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk













This is my company vehicle now. Going to get a 7x14 to pull behind it eventually. For right now yeah everything expensive gets locked inside cab 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

cedarboarder said:


> that wheel box stong? Can it take a cinder block dropped on it?
> I wonder what the rating is for weight on it?


Top of wheel box is pretty strong.......capt fluffy was can stand on it. No give.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Looks like I'm going on the hunt to find the best deal in Canada on these.

Will be in Florida later this month it's a shame I'm flying may have my dad see what he can get them for in ohio

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

SectorSecurity said:


> Looks like I'm going on the hunt to find the best deal in Canada on these.
> 
> Will be in Florida later this month it's a shame I'm flying may have my dad see what he can get them for in ohio
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


kms has a sale on them right now. not sure how it works for shipping tho.


----------



## cedarboarder

oh my bad, that's the flyer I'm looking at online. the online store is only half the stuff.


----------



## cedarboarder

the flyer..
says that the cart can haul 250lbs..


----------



## SectorSecurity

Looks like home Depot here is starting to get packout stuff but they want $300 for just the cart

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

SectorSecurity said:


> Looks like home Depot here is starting to get packout stuff but they want $300 for just the cart
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Yea but I got the DeWalt for just 39.99$ at my HD:blink:


----------



## SearchforSignal

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yea but I got the DeWalt for just 39.99$ at my HD:blink:




Hard to bet that price. Milwaukee is 3times that for the rolling bottom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yea but I got the DeWalt for just 39.99$ at my HD:blink:


40 bucks. now thats is cheap. 
home depot Canada don't have that deal. more like 120 for that cart n box.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

cedarboarder said:


> 40 bucks. now thats is cheap.
> home depot Canada don't have that deal. more like 120 for that cart n box.


Yea but you guys get free health care!!:thumbup:


----------



## SectorSecurity

So I've got my shopping cart loaded with packout and I'm at like 800$ debating if it's going to be an 800$ improvement over what I have currently.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeway!

SectorSecurity said:


> So I've got my shopping cart loaded with packout and I'm at like 800$ debating if it's going to be an 800$ improvement over what I have currently.
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I would say if you use it hard and often you better get at least 3 years of use. And hopefully the material containers last close to 5. Otherwise your paying 400 plus a year on tool and small portable material organization. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

SectorSecurity said:


> So I've got my shopping cart loaded with packout and I'm at like 800$ debating if it's going to be an 800$ improvement over what I have currently.
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Oh absolutely:thumbsup: because it's *RED* :clap:


----------



## cedarboarder

SectorSecurity said:


> So I've got my shopping cart loaded with packout and I'm at like 800$ debating if it's going to be an 800$ improvement over what I have currently.
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Just found this online site... 
https://www.blackrocktools.com/catalog/category/view/s/packout-system/id/12611/


----------



## SearchforSignal

cedarboarder said:


> Just found this online site...
> https://www.blackrocktools.com/catalog/category/view/s/packout-system/id/12611/




Those are some high prices. 

I paid $120 for the main rolling box, 65 for the small tool box and 80 for two full size organizers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

That's the problem I'm having it seems like stock is very limited in Canada right now which has driven up the price.

I want to get at least the tote and small organizer but even then it's $200 for something I already have

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

SearchforSignal said:


> Those are some high prices.
> 
> I paid $120 for the main rolling box, 65 for the small tool box and 80 for two full size organizers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To spend 200 bucks in Canada will cost you 157 us dollars. Current exchange.

Not sure if that included free shipping up there. If it did then not a bad price.


----------



## cedarboarder

SectorSecurity said:


> That's the problem I'm having it seems like stock is very limited in Canada right now which has driven up the price.
> 
> I want to get at least the tote and small organizer but even then it's $200 for something I already have
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Yeah to make a whole cart its a lot. those tool bags are what drives up the price. 
I would wait it out till Canada gets some stock and better prices 

I'm hoping all the Milwaukee fans will be selling there old DeWalt tough systems on the cheap.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Thinking I could get one of these 

https://m.costco.ca/Cosco-Shifter-Multi-position-Folding-Hand-Truck-and-Cart.product.100326964.html

At a fraction of the cost and just load my existing boxes on it and wait for the packout stuff to drop in price

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> Thinking I could get one of these
> 
> https://m.costco.ca/Cosco-Shifter-Multi-position-Folding-Hand-Truck-and-Cart.product.100326964.html
> 
> At a fraction of the cost and just load my existing boxes on it and wait for the packout stuff to drop in price
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Oh wow I like the look of that!


----------



## cedarboarder

SectorSecurity said:


> Thinking I could get one of these
> 
> https://m.costco.ca/Cosco-Shifter-Multi-position-Folding-Hand-Truck-and-Cart.product.100326964.html
> 
> At a fraction of the cost and just load my existing boxes on it and wait for the packout stuff to drop in price
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


nice, I'm gonna look for this at Costco. 
keep your eye out for telescopic ice scraper for 12 bucks. Best deal I got this year.
Was pissed I missed out on the battery-powered caterpillar flood lights there


----------



## SectorSecurity

cedarboarder said:


> nice, I'm gonna look for this at Costco.
> keep your eye out for telescopic ice scraper for 12 bucks. Best deal I got this year.
> Was pissed I missed out on the battery-powered caterpillar flood lights there


Keep going back I find Costco cycles things in and out 

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

SearchforSignal said:


> Hard to bet that price. Milwaukee is 3times that for the rolling bottom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





cedarboarder said:


> 40 bucks. now thats is cheap.
> home depot Canada don't have that deal. more like 120 for that cart n box.


That was a sale price,, I was in there yesterday and the are 59$ normally.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Ok so I went looking at hand carts and came to the conclusion I was being cheap.

Jumped online and placed an order for the rolling cart small organizer and 10 in tote to start.

Now for the hard part waiting for it to be delivered

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

SectorSecurity said:


> Thinking I could get one of these
> 
> https://m.costco.ca/Cosco-Shifter-Multi-position-Folding-Hand-Truck-and-Cart.product.100326964.html
> 
> At a fraction of the cost and just load my existing boxes on it and wait for the packout stuff to drop in price
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk





Inner10 said:


> Oh wow I like the look of that!





cedarboarder said:


> nice, I'm gonna look for this at Costco.
> keep your eye out for telescopic ice scraper for 12 bucks. Best deal I got this year.
> Was pissed I missed out on the battery-powered caterpillar flood lights there


Lowes had one of those. After I bought it. I gave it to a buddy. It was a little flimsy but ok for what it is. Tough to roll up a step. Usually would have to catch the load from falling left or right (even if strapped) because wheels were to narrow for the load. Wasn't worth the frustrations.


----------



## SearchforSignal

SectorSecurity said:


> Ok so I went looking at hand carts and came to the conclusion I was being cheap.
> 
> Jumped online and placed an order for the rolling cart small organizer and 10 in tote to start.
> 
> Now for the hard part waiting for it to be delivered
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk




You will love em. I already don’t miss my Tough System.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

I'm assuming the 10 in tote will click into everything else just like the larger totes or at least it better

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Rant loading...........

You guys being all wishy washy about price and loopholes in the system........stop it! Either invest in your self or don't! Modular systems are expensive. But if you listen to yourself (sector figured it out) trying to cheap out on yourself. If you give a quote to a customer for say like a kitchen remodel and the customer belly aches that Ikea cabinets would be cheaper then your quote. You would roll your eyes and tell them how much Ikea stuff is crap and takes twice as long to put together and install. If you pulled up to a mechanics shop in your nice rig with two mechanics there one has couple big shiny snap on tool chests organized and the other guy has work bench with tools and crap stacked high. No place to set anything. Cardboard boxes around the car half full of garbage and no place to walk straight and grease marks on the fender of the car he is working on. Which guy would you want working on your nice car (Not your work rigs like you don't care about). 


Your doing the same thing on tool boxes. You're just beating up your tools in duffle bags. Your wasting time searching for things in bags (or what ever else you use that isn't a system)

If there has been one huge help is having a modular system for stuff. It stacks better then duffles and misc tool boxes (non modular). You look better in front of customers when you "have it all tuned in"

I have one cheap system set up for tile. And one for painting. For instance painting is set up with big box for tools and such. A small case for spray machine parts. Another small case for brushes. A tote for masking machines. Another tote for tape paper and plastic rolls. Another for weinie rollers and timing rollers and the small painting containers with disposable liners for trimming. So I roll up to the project. Put out a table. Roll out the stack. Take them all and put the boxes on the table. No more of the guys asking where's this or where is that. It's all there. At the end of the day they bring it back to the box. If it's not neatly packed into the box. It takes me just a moment to set them in the box the way it needs to be. I stack them on the rolling box tell the person standing there it's ready to roll back to the van or truck and load it. And done......ready for the next time it comes out.

The ridged system is cheap. But the options are limited to 4 boxes.

The tstak is reasonable prices. Light in weight. Several options for boxes. But a little flimsy (reasonable) and large tools like Sawzall don't fit.

Systainer is spendy. lots of options. Well designed . Lightweight. But again large tools don't fit. They do have a couple of larger boxes that Sawzall will fit in. But doesn't work with hand truck cart. Will work on dolly cart but doesn't roll up step. Drawer systems are great.

Tough system is bigger and stronger then others. But heavy and options are minimal. The drawer system is problematic because it's flimsy.

The packout system is a cross between systainers and tough boxes. Larger heavy boxes. Good options. Spendy. Most durable of all systems. 


You're going to waste money on things in life you might as well waste it on things that make you better. Better tools. Better system. Less frustration. Invest in box system that protects and moves your best assets. Your tools.

Said with love. 

End rant........


----------



## SearchforSignal

SectorSecurity said:


> I'm assuming the 10 in tote will click into everything else just like the larger totes or at least it better
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk




Yes it does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Unger.const said:


> Rant loading...........
> 
> You guys being all wishy washy about price and loopholes in the system........stop it! Either invest in your self or don't! Modular systems are expensive. But if you listen to yourself (sector figured it out) trying to cheap out on yourself. If you give a quote to a customer for say like a kitchen remodel and the customer belly aches that Ikea cabinets would be cheaper then your quote. You would roll your eyes and tell them how much Ikea stuff is crap and takes twice as long to put together and install. If you pulled up to a mechanics shop in your nice rig with two mechanics there one has couple big shiny snap on tool chests organized and the other guy has work bench with tools and crap stacked high. No place to set anything. Cardboard boxes around the car half full of garbage and no place to walk straight and grease marks on the fender of the car he is working on. Which guy would you want working on your nice car (Not your work rigs like you don't care about).
> 
> 
> Your doing the same thing on tool boxes. You're just beating up your tools in duffle bags. Your wasting time searching for things in bags (or what ever else you use that isn't a system)
> 
> If there has been one huge help is having a modular system for stuff. It stacks better then duffles and misc tool boxes (non modular). You look better in front of customers when you "have it all tuned in"
> 
> I have one cheap system set up for tile. And one for painting. For instance painting is set up with big box for tools and such. A small case for spray machine parts. Another small case for brushes. A tote for masking machines. Another tote for tape paper and plastic rolls. Another for weinie rollers and timing rollers and the small painting containers with disposable liners for trimming. So I roll up to the project. Put out a table. Roll out the stack. Take them all and put the boxes on the table. No more of the guys asking where's this or where is that. It's all there. At the end of the day they bring it back to the box. If it's not neatly packed into the box. It takes me just a moment to set them in the box the way it needs to be. I stack them on the rolling box tell the person standing there it's ready to roll back to the van or truck and load it. And done......ready for the next time it comes out.
> 
> The ridged system is cheap. But the options are limited to 4 boxes.
> 
> The tstak is reasonable prices. Light in weight. Several options for boxes. But a little flimsy (reasonable) and large tools like Sawzall don't fit.
> 
> Systainer is spendy. lots of options. Well designed . Lightweight. But again large tools don't fit. They do have a couple of larger boxes that Sawzall will fit in. But doesn't work with hand truck cart. Will work on dolly cart but doesn't roll up step. Drawer systems are great.
> 
> Tough system is bigger and stronger then others. But heavy and options are minimal. The drawer system is problematic because it's flimsy.
> 
> The packout system is a cross between systainers and tough boxes. Larger heavy boxes. Good options. Spendy. Most durable of all systems.
> 
> 
> You're going to waste money on things in life you might as well waste it on things that make you better. Better tools. Better system. Less frustration. Invest in box system that protects and moves your best assets. Your tools.
> 
> Said with love.
> 
> End rant........




I spend money on thinks that save me time and make my job easier. That’s why I invested in all battery powered tools. Air lines and extension cords take time to set up. Buy it once and be done with it. 

I do a lot of small work so setup and teardown is a bit time consideration. Like the current job I’m in now. I can just roll my Miter out cut a few pieces and roll it back in my truck. It all helps. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> I spend money on thinks that save me time and make my job easier. That’s why I invested in all battery powered tools. Air lines and extension cords take time to set up. Buy it once and be done with it.
> 
> I do a lot of small work so setup and teardown is a bit time consideration. Like the current job I’m in now. I can just roll my Miter out cut a few pieces and roll it back in my truck. It all helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's a low voltage guy doing with a miter saw and air hoses?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Inner10 said:


> What's a low voltage guy doing with a miter saw and air hoses?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Lol. Sector

I invested in $1500 of 20v max nailers so I don’t have to lug around air hoses and a compressor. All my Milwaukee stuff is 18v line. No extension cords. All my lights are battery as well. 

I sometimes have to build out theater racks. Install mounting points to mount tvs, receivers. Ect ect. Plus I do some odd jobs as a handyman every once in a wile to keep busy or to just change it up.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Built the simple bar, walls and av setup from a blank basement. Having tools really helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

That your man cave?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Me waiting for my packout stuff to arrive






Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

SectorSecurity said:


> That your man cave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir. Paid the biz about $10 grand to finish it. Could use some better speakers but it’s not a dedicated theater area. Was going more of the sports bar theme.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Let's just say my man cave is lacking a few finishing touches.

Wasn't paying the builder $30 grand to put up drywall for me









Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

SectorSecurity said:


> Let's just say my man cave is lacking a few finishing touches.
> 
> Wasn't paying the builder $30 grand to put up drywall for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk




Mine was like that at one point. It just takes time and money. Less if you do it yourself. Hah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> Lol. Sector
> 
> I invested in $1500 of 20v max nailers so I don’t have to lug around air hoses and a compressor. All my Milwaukee stuff is 18v line. No extension cords. All my lights are battery as well.
> 
> I sometimes have to build out theater racks. Install mounting points to mount tvs, receivers. Ect ect. Plus I do some odd jobs as a handyman every once in a wile to keep busy or to just change it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh gotcha, you're more into construction than I am. I haven't ever brought a miter saw on site, and we only lug around the compressor for blowing lines.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

SearchforSignal said:


> Built the simple bar, walls and av setup from a blank basement. Having tools really helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the window:blink:


----------



## AustinDB

SectorSecurity said:


> Wasn't paying the builder $30 grand to put up drywall for me


How long ago was that?


----------



## SectorSecurity

72chevy4x4 said:


> How long ago was that?


I signed the deal a little over a year ago for this house.

Just didn't see like I was getting 30 grand worth no floors no bathroom just walls a couple outlets and drywall.

And I see 2 windows in his picture

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

SectorSecurity said:


> I signed the deal a little over a year ago for this house.
> 
> Just didn't see like I was getting 30 grand worth no floors no bathroom just walls a couple outlets and drywall.
> 
> And I see 2 windows in his picture
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk




Egress window is what he is referring to. No egress Window in my house it was built in 1980. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

So now the supplier is telling me they don't actually have the rolling cart available even though they have it listed on their site.

Told them to ship what they have and ship the rolling cart once available.

Seems like everywhere in Canada is out of stock so I don't want to lose my spot in line trying to get it elsewhere

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Has anyone had the Dewalt organizer with the clear lid break? 
I'm looking for videos on the beating it can take, but can't find any. 
That brick test video has me wanting to get Milwaukee, the organizers are almost the same price as DeWalt so i don't even know why im asking haha.
Might be getting some red organizes on my next visit to the tool store.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I'm at the point where I'm about to cross the boarder to go get me packout no one in Canada has any stock or any idea when they are getting more

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

SectorSecurity said:


> I'm at the point where I'm about to cross the boarder to go get me packout no one in Canada has any stock or any idea when they are getting more
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk




Do it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

SectorSecurity said:


> I'm at the point where I'm about to cross the boarder to go get me packout no one in Canada has any stock or any idea when they are getting more
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


id offer to ship it but the cost of shipping up here is ludacris 

to bad Amazon doesn't have the packout.


----------



## Jaws

My brother got his a little while back. Big box been on back order forever apparently. 

I personally agree with Robert, I wouldn't buy like it is. No drawers and the bags suck to me but I'm picky on bags









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

If you like the husky rolling bag home Depot at least here in Canada has had a 3 pack of rolling bags on for like 80$

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeway!

SectorSecurity said:


> If you like the husky rolling bag home Depot at least here in Canada has had a 3 pack of rolling bags on for like 80$
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I like them and think they're the best bang for your buck. I'd prefer a hard top for stacking heavier items though. 
The milwaukee hardtop is alright but I can't justify spending 200 on a rolling toolbox. I also don't like the design of milwaukee and klein's tool pockets. I don't want to have to pick up my tools literally off the floor. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Old vs new.

Now I can move everything in a single go no more multiple trips









Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

SectorSecurity said:


> Looks like home Depot here is starting to get packout stuff but they want $300 for just the cart
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


It's on their black Friday deals









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Is that Canada or the US?

If it's Canada I'll take the receipt in and see if they will give me the lower price

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

SectorSecurity said:


> Is that Canada or the US?
> 
> If it's Canada I'll take the receipt in and see if they will give me the lower price
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


US, I forgot you were in Canada

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Got the home depot special


----------



## SectorSecurity

You guys suck lol.

Been loving the packout so much room in the damn things

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## saynever

I looked them over at hd tonight after work to see what the hype was about. 

They are nice compared to the toughsystem. 

They feel nicer. The latches give that postive feel. The interlocking stacking mechanism works world's better than the plastic latches on the toughsystem. 

Really tempting. 

Couple thoughts tho. 

1) the Milwaukee packout organizer can't swap, change rearrange the containers like you can with the DeWalt. 

I use the clear toughsystem organizer for some tool setups.

2)the toughsystem, whether using the DeWalt cheap unit or make your own, allows one to rack the boxes either in the shop or in a van/trailer instead of just stacking. Not a big deal to most I'd assume. 

If I didnt have two big stacks of toughsystem totes and didn't mind supporting a Chinese Corp. Then the packout would get my vote. Still might get the 3 piece setup for my everyday, day in day out, setup as I don't have the DeWalt cart or roller base.


----------



## MarkJames

I took a second look in HD. Look super cool, but too heavy and tricky (innovative) to be practical for me. Lift them and stack them a few times and see for yourself.


----------



## SectorSecurity

That was the one thing I did notice if I cram them full they can get stupid heavy if I have time today I'll make a YouTube video on them

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

SectorSecurity said:


> That was the one thing I did notice if I cram them full they can get stupid heavy if I have time today I'll make a YouTube video on them
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


When I saw the organizer box I thought it was too thin... then I picked it up full of screws and nails.. must be 40lbs


----------



## Mike-B

You guys seem really excited about these new red boxes.

Ive had the Ridgid setup awhile now. Not perfect but nothing is. 

What makes these red boxes worth 2X the Ridgid boxes?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saynever

I think they are more durable then the DeWalt toughsystem. Better plastic. 

I like the stacking mechanism with the spring loaded tab better then the cheap yellow plastic clips. 

The patches are better on the Milwaukee. 

However i probably won't be switching due to cost and the number of toughsystem boxes I own already.


----------



## Calidecks

Plenty of room. Not to heavy to get into my truck either. Yard gave them to me early.









__________________


----------



## MarkJames

I like that the interiors are not black (easier to see stuff).

How heavy is "not too heavy"?


----------



## Calidecks

MarkJames said:


> I like that the interiors are not black (easier to see stuff).
> 
> How heavy is "not too heavy"?


I'm an old man if that helps. I pulled it up into the back of my truck full of tools without issue. 

__________________


----------



## MarkJames

Californiadecks said:


> I'm an old man if that helps. I pulled it up into the back of my truck full of tools without issue.
> 
> __________________


I must be ancient. :wheelchair:

One thing I noticed about lifting heavy stuff. When you want or must do it, the energy is found. It's some kind of mental thing, I guess.

Maybe I have a mental block after put my hand on those things, though I do use their tools also.


----------



## Calidecks

It's actually less energy because both carts have wheels. Once down it's easy sailing. 

Unlike the DeWalt ToughBoxes where each box has to be unloaded off the cart then back on the cart both ways in and out of the truck. 




Mike.
_______________


----------



## SectorSecurity

I'm on the fence about getting a second rolling cart or even another combo from home Depot

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

I finally got to see them in person yesterday. HD had 5 of them on the floor with all the other black Friday specials. 

I think they just been holding out on us. 

I'll get some sooner or later. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I think they are made in Israel like all the other Boxxes:blink:


I think they're actually being made by Keter.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Lettusbee said:


> I think they're actually being made by Keter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Or the company that makes keter..


----------



## TheGrizz

Keter is in Israel


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TheGrizz said:


> Keter is in Israel


Is it a town:blink:


----------



## TheGrizz

I’m just saying the company is headquartered there


----------



## Lettusbee

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keter_Plastic

Keter makes a lot of plastic products. They are based out of Israel. 
They make a lot of our plastic storage solutions. I have heard they make the ridgid tool boxes and the Milwaukee packout system. 

I was wondering if anyone could confirm that.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Had to travel all the way to Florida for this









Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Just discovered there are no bins in these organizers. How am I supposed to organize anything?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

SectorSecurity said:


> Had to travel all the way to Florida for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Had to or wanted to?

Someone did a video to buy the non pack out cleartop organizer. Use the cups for the smaller pack out case you just got. And set up the bigger organizer with drill formed plastic and your most common screws. Not bad actually. Somewhere on youtube6


----------



## SearchforSignal

SectorSecurity said:


> Had to travel all the way to Florida for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk




Waiting for Milwaukee to put their Gen2 M12 Tools in these. Then I will be all over them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Driftweed

Noticed on instagram a company called kaizan has made a special adapter to make the non pack out organizers compatible with the pack out system.


----------



## shanewreckd

How does everyone like their packout so far? My HD brought in 4 stacks for Black Friday and not a single one sold. I wonder if they'll drop in price at all. Also wonder if Milwaukee will put out a radio like the dewalt tough radio.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I love mine makes moving everything around super easy.

As I said earlier at first I didn't like the price then I looked at it as an investment.

Personally I could care less if they added a radio to it or not.

The 3 pack combos are sold out again all over by me

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

SearchforSignal said:


> Waiting for Milwaukee to put their Gen2 M12 Tools in these. Then I will be all over them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seeing as an M12 battery and charger can be 60$ here for 99 with the packout case and fuel tool I couldn't pass it up

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

shanewreckd said:


> How does everyone like their packout so far? My HD brought in 4 stacks for Black Friday and not a single one sold. I wonder if they'll drop in price at all. Also wonder if Milwaukee will put out a radio like the dewalt tough radio.




Very happy thus far. I have zero regrets. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## SectorSecurity

The only regret I have was getting the 10 in tote and not the 15

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Probably should've put this here instead of TBA. 











Mike.
_______________


----------



## SearchforSignal

SectorSecurity said:


> The only regret I have was getting the 10 in tote and not the 15
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk




I’ve got a 15” I’ll sell you. But getting it to Canada, it would be cheaper just to buy new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Got myself the Milwaukee electrician’s rolling tote instead.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

I did a project this week that it was sweet to roll it all in and out.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Been doing a lot of inside wiring and having the packout has been sweet.

The fact it snaps together and comes apart one handed is a god send.

When moving from room to room I snap the 2 small organizers to the small toolbox and grab my tote .

Tote in one hand everything else in the other 20 seconds and I'm ready to move.

Hit the two releases on the organizers and I'm ready to work again 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

How much better are these than thd rigid or DeWalt? Rigid I haven't broken but I find a but lacking for versatility so use them in the shop only to hold things like small clamps etc. The DeWalt I carry when I go on the job but the drawers suck, I broke a handle off the big rolling one, and the plastic box to box connectors are kinda chincy.

I like systainer kinda but I break them and they're too damn small for a lot of tools in one. I'm looking for that perfect stack and the DeWalt have been the best fit so far but don't want to have to buy new ones every couple years.

Are these the cats ass? I know I really like their fastener boxes that go together. Help a brother out, are these the best on the market?


----------



## Unger.const

Deckhead said:


> How much better are these than thd rigid or DeWalt? Rigid I haven't broken but I find a but lacking for versatility so use them in the shop only to hold things like small clamps etc. The DeWalt I carry when I go on the job but the drawers suck, I broke a handle off the big rolling one, and the plastic box to box connectors are kinda chincy.
> 
> I like systainer kinda but I break them and they're too damn small for a lot of tools in one. I'm looking for that perfect stack and the DeWalt have been the best fit so far but don't want to have to buy new ones every couple years.
> 
> Are these the cats ass? I know I really like their fastener boxes that go together. Help a brother out, are these the best on the market?


The old clear top Milwaukee are NOT like the packout.

I have them all. Ridgid are ok and cheap.

I have both dewalt styles . And the festools.

At first glance of the packouts corner bars I thought it Would be a waste design and added weight. But since using them. I grab the corner bars........ALL THE TIME! Lifting or scooting them. 

They do click in easy when it's time to load up.

They are tougher them all the others.

The tote (medium size) is pretty slick for hand tools and a power tool or two.

They have a few cons. Heavier but not bad. Grab bar has to be down to leave upper boxes open on stack. 

However over all I give them the well worth it score.

AND.......... they will be launching several more options this year. (Rumor)


----------



## Calidecks

I have no complaints.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Stryker1-1

Love mine I consolidated from 8 husky boxes to 3 packout go figure same around of cap less than half the boxes. 

My only advice is don't get the 10 in tote get the 15 or 20. I'm starting to like the 10 in tote for quick cabling service calls but kick myself for not getting the 15.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Waiting for mine. :sad:


----------



## Inner10

Finally ran into a guy with a packout setup, I was pretty impressed, I may have gotten some myself if I wasn't already like this:


----------



## Stryker1-1

How do you like that case inner?

I found it to be heavy even before you put anything in it.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


> Waiting for mine. :sad:


Coming tomorrow by FedEx :smile:


----------



## Stryker1-1

Told you it was worth the wait now just take the day off work you waited long enough don't want to miss the delivery guy

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Can't, work to be done. Not sure when I'll have time to transfer stuff over either. I probably have more boxes than tools that I normally bring out. Plus I'm hoping it fits as nice in the back seat of my truck as my current FatMax box does.

I'll keep an eye on the delivery on the FedEx website, I'm only 2 miles from home at the shop.


----------



## Unger.const

When they launch in Europe they will be black.....


----------



## Stryker1-1

The black boxes look terrible to me.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Stryker1-1 said:


> The black boxes look terrible to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Yeah but I hear they are bigger.


----------



## Deckhead

Inner10 said:


> Yeah but I hear they are bigger.


I heard they start out fine but just kinda sit around after a bit...


----------



## Leo G

Well I know one thing I don't like about the organizer. If it's raining out and you are in a rush to pick up and you don't notice the box isn't latched it spills 10,000 fasteners out on the patio. :blink:


----------



## Calidecks

Once you've had a black box you never go back.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Stryker1-1

Leo G said:


> Well I know one thing I don't like about the organizer. If it's raining out and you are in a rush to pick up and you don't notice the box isn't latched it spills 10,000 fasteners out on the patio. :blink:


Done that at least once with almost every organizer I have owned. It's like a right of passage. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Got a few more of the Packout boxes today to give them a shot vs the Ridgid boxes that I am actually happy to use with only a few minor niggles. At double the price the Packouts are a tough sale, and so far I haven't seen the benefits. Now with a stack of them it will be a real test. 

Anyone removed the inside lid on the "large" sized box? I don't see a purpose for it, and would like to be able to fit more in, or rather not have to put some tools on their sides taking up more space. Next time I have motivation to organize I might try removing that plastic part, like I do for the small Ridgid boxes, when not using the inner boxes. (Why does everything need to be modified?)


----------



## Tom M

Big Johnson said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...410-c-9188.htm?tid=5020891486118765543&ipos=8


yes its good for trim set ups


----------



## Tom M

Yeah I would say mine is a good 9 years as well and has no issues. I doubt I use it as much as Leo so thats a better gauge.

In the beginning I thought the handle would break but to my surprise....


----------



## Leo G

Same here. 110lbs up and down flights of stairs. I've been waiting for it to break and have all my stuff go bounding down someones classic staircase and put a big dent in the front door.

So far, so good.


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> Same here. 110lbs up and down flights of stairs. I've been waiting for it to break and have all my stuff go bounding down someones classic staircase and put a big dent in the front door.
> 
> So far, so good.


Just tell them having a door at the bottom of the stairs is bad feng shui and their bad chi is to blame, not you or your fatmax.


----------



## Lettusbee

Big Johnson said:


> Just tell them having a door at the bottom of the stairs is bad feng shui and their bad chi is to blame, not you or your fatmax.


Really up to date on your feng shui huh?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Windycity said:


> Is the packout box the same size as the medium rigid boxes or are they bigger?
> 
> I think the rigid boxes are a good box for the price but I wish the rigid medium box was a tad larger....
> 
> I have yet to see a packout box in person, my nearby Home Depot sucks since it’s a smaller store with limited stock.


They are roughly the same size. When I moved my PC 3x21" belt sander + Makita planer from the Ridgid box to the Packout, I found out the height difference is enough that they had to lay on their side and the tray couldn't be used. Everything from one box did fit into the other, just not as easily. This is something though that could go the other direction by tool dimensions. When I get around to see if the large Packout's top insert is removable it may make it possible to stand the sander and planer up again. 

The mid sized Ridgid box dimensions from inside ribs is 19" long, 11" wide, and 9 1/4" deep.

Mid sized Packout, or large as they call it, is 18 1/2” long, 11 1/2" wide, and 8 1/2" deep.

From a post on the HD website. 









In going back to the HD website I started looking again at the original case that the Packout looks similar too which is only $25, but the NEW Packout is $45?? The product should be more but it seems disproportional to me. 

$25 









$45


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> They are roughly the same size. When I moved my PC 3x21" belt sander + Makita planer from the Ridgid box to the Packout, I found out the height difference is enough that they had to lay on their side and the tray couldn't be used. Everything from one box did fit into the other, just not as easily. This is something though that could go the other direction by tool dimensions. When I get around to see if the large Packout's top insert is removable it may make it possible to stand the sander and planer up again.
> 
> 
> 
> The mid sized Ridgid box dimensions from inside ribs is 19" long, 11" wide, and 9 1/4" deep.
> 
> 
> 
> Mid sized Packout, or large as they call it, is 18 1/2” long, 11 1/2" wide, and 8 1/2" deep.
> 
> 
> 
> From a post on the HD website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In going back to the HD website I started looking again at the original case that the Packout looks similar too which is only $25, but the NEW Packout is $45?? The product should be more but it seems disproportional to me.
> 
> 
> 
> $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $45




That packout container is worth 20 bucks more imo. When carrying this in my truck I don't have to worry about stacking high. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Is the $25 one have the stacking tabs on the bottom? Because it doesn't have them on the top. Which means you have to find a place to put it and either strap it on your stackable system or hand carry it in.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Is the $25 one have the stacking tabs on the bottom? Because it doesn't have them on the top. Which means you have to find a place to put it and either strap it on your stackable system or hand carry it in.




No it doesn't.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Stryker1-1

There is a mod out there to make it compatible with the packout can't remember the name but honestly if your going to buy one save the hassle and just buy the packout I would kill right now to get my hands on the large organizer to complete my system 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Well there ya go. For $20 more it's slightly bigger and has the stacking capability.


----------



## Leo G

Stryker1-1 said:


> There is a mod out there to make it compatible with the packout can't remember the name but honestly if your going to buy one save the hassle and just buy the packout I would kill right now to get my hands on the large organizer to complete my system
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


What's stopping you? Nothing in stock?


----------



## Calidecks

This isn't a setup you can buy by itself.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

He's my setup lately










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Mr Moneybags. :laughing:


----------



## Peter_C

Leo G said:


> Is the $25 one have the stacking tabs on the bottom? Because it doesn't have them on the top. Which means you have to find a place to put it and either strap it on your stackable system or hand carry it in.


More about the cost to manufacture them from my perspective, which is roughly the same. There is not $20 more worth of material in them. Maybe I am not making my perspective clear? 

Remember they are already double the price of the Ridgid boxes. 

Aren't both tool box systems made by Keter?


----------



## Leo G

Then by all means, buy the Rigid boxes.


----------



## Peter_C

Leo G said:


> Then by all means, buy the Rigid boxes.


No, but I do already have 16 of the "Ridgid" boxes, and 4 of the Packouts, plus a lot of Systainers. Just because I question pricing, means nothing more. Isn't it a discussion?


----------



## Calidecks

This holds 15 batteries and room on the sides for compartments.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> This holds 15 batteries and room on the sides for compartments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


How many jobs do you need to lug 15 batteries too?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Leo G said:


> What's stopping you? Nothing in stock?


Exactly the problem I am having 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Stryker1-1 said:


> Exactly the problem I am having
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


that's how they keep the price nice and high... haha


----------



## Deckhead

Inner10 said:


> How many jobs do you need to lug 15 batteries too?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I carry 10 or so and I'm a one man band. Complete pain in the ass to have to keep switching batteries between tools or have to wait on a battery to be charged.


----------



## Inner10

Deckhead said:


> I carry 10 or so and I'm a one man band. Complete pain in the ass to have to keep switching batteries between tools or have to wait on a battery to be charged.


You have 10 tools on the go?

I guess I'm different, I keep the batteries with the tools, don't want to have to carry around another kit just for batteries.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> How many jobs do you need to lug 15 batteries too?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




It's not the jobs it's the amount of tools. We have several drills going. One for each operation. We don't change bits we just "have a drill for that". One drill for several FastenMaster bolts. A pre-drill with an 1/8" bit ( sometimes Two )Two saws, a Mafell kss40, Jigsaw, etc. We basically don't plug anything in but the Mitersaw and the charger. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> You have 10 tools on the go?
> 
> I guess I'm different, I keep the batteries with the tools, don't want to have to carry around another kit just for batteries.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




I can't fit all the tools in the two rolling cases if the batteries are on them. Makes sense to carry the batteries separately in a case. Not to mention it's a lot easier to check their charge than to pull out a tool only to find it is low. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Only two tools always keep a battery on them. The radio and the little blower. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windycity

Peter_C said:


> They are roughly the same size. When I moved my PC 3x21" belt sander + Makita planer from the Ridgid box to the Packout, I found out the height difference is enough that they had to lay on their side and the tray couldn't be used. Everything from one box did fit into the other, just not as easily. This is something though that could go the other direction by tool dimensions. When I get around to see if the large Packout's top insert is removable it may make it possible to stand the sander and planer up again.
> 
> 
> 
> The mid sized Ridgid box dimensions from inside ribs is 19" long, 11" wide, and 9 1/4" deep.
> 
> 
> 
> Mid sized Packout, or large as they call it, is 18 1/2” long, 11 1/2" wide, and 8 1/2" deep.
> 
> 
> 
> From a post on the HD website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In going back to the HD website I started looking again at the original case that the Packout looks similar too which is only $25, but the NEW Packout is $45?? The product should be more but it seems disproportional to me.
> 
> 
> 
> $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $45




Thanks for the size info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Inner10 said:


> You have 10 tools on the go?
> 
> I guess I'm different, I keep the batteries with the tools, don't want to have to carry around another kit just for batteries.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


2 drills
1 impact
60v circular saw
Oscillating saw
Recip saw
Grinder
Little blower

If a battery is in with the tools it's assumed it has a low charge

The battery case has all the other accessories in it too. Jigsaw blades, circular saw blades, sawzall blades, bits, etc. Since I have to carry the accessories I might as well have a system set up for the batteries too.

I get super frustrated not having something ready to go and this eliminates that, carrying a small case is a small price to pay for getting all pissed off about having to wait on a battery or searching through everything to find one.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Was so close to buying a second 3 piece milwaukee packout bundle when I saw it at home depot today. 

All I really want is rhe large organizer. Time to start making some calls

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Stryker1-1 said:


> Was so close to buying a second 3 piece milwaukee packout bundle when I saw it at home depot today.
> 
> All I really want is rhe large organizer. Time to start making some calls
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Was it $200 or $279? 

I should have grabbed a few stacks when they were at the Black Friday pricing of $200 for the three sizes of boxes.


----------



## Stryker1-1

289 canadian. 

I learned a long time ago that every time I buy a tool or something tool related and go I will sell the extra pieces I don't need (milwaukee free bare tools) I never end up selling anything and my collection grows.

I'm still tempted to get the m12 toilet auger even though I have no use for it. Side business perhaps lol

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Took some of your guys suggestions and moved some stuff around in my packout so I'm not having to dig for stuff.

The 9amph battery is too tall to stand like the rest









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Showed Snobnd my setup today. I think he's hooked.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Told you that you would like it.

Ran into some milwaukee guys today at HD asked if they could order me in some stuff waiting for them to get back to me

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I haven't come to the conclusion that I like it better than the FatMax box. Right now Sno has nothing, so he'll like it. What I do like about it is it's bigger than my former setup so I can bring more with me in the one trip. But that just makes it heavier too.

I don't think I'll ever get over the way the FatMax box opens, it's just nice to have that in one push. But it's nice to have more tools in one trip too. And it's nice that at the end of the day I don't have to bust a nut getting it into the truck.

1st thing Sno noticed is that I made a shelf in the truck to hold the boxes up. I didn't have that with the other boxes, because I really didn't need it. It's nice because I have a little storage area underneath, but it also pushes the boxes up a few more inches in the truck. I lost that window to look out of whereas I had it with the FatMax box.

Lots of give and take. I like the red.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Drink more red kool-aid you'll come around 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Stryker1-1 said:


> Drink more red kool-aid you'll come around
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


This yellow koolaid aint to bad, haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> I can't fit all the tools in the two rolling cases if the batteries are on them. Makes sense to carry the batteries separately in a case. Not to mention it's a lot easier to check their charge than to pull out a tool only to find it is low.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Different business, I use different tools on different jobs. Sometimes I just need a drill, sometimes I need every damn tool in the truck. I guess if I just built decks I'd be tooled up the same nearly every day.


----------



## Leo G

That's why they're stackable. You can fill each box with a certain job type of tools. Just carry that one with you when you are specializing.


----------



## Tom M

Im still Tstak and fatmax until they break


----------



## Leo G

I changed out from the FatMax before I broke myself lifting the 110lb's of tools


----------



## Inner10

Leo G said:


> That's why they're stackable. You can fill each box with a certain job type of tools. Just carry that one with you when you are specializing.


This style of storage is new to me.


----------



## Stryker1-1

The problem in our industry is its not like tile and framing where you can make two seperate boxes for each with unique tools.

There is a lot of cross over.

I was working on a second floor office yesterday rolled the packout up the stairs unlatched each bin set them out and had everything I needed.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

You just need to buy duplicate tools. We're contractors, we have money falling out of our wallets. Just go look at the TBA thread :laughing:


----------



## Stryker1-1

Finally found the 15 in tote locally so I had to grab it. 9$ for the tape









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Leo G said:


> You just need to buy duplicate tools. We're contractors, we have money falling out of our wallets. Just go look at the TBA thread :laughing:


Unfortunately I follow that logic :laughing: 

For instance my Festool OF1010 has a torx bit and driver with it so there is no need to go searching, along with the wrench it came with. If a tool needs a screwdriver to adjust/function, then there should be one in it's case.


----------



## Unger.const

Leo G said:


> I haven't come to the conclusion that I like it better than the FatMax box. Right now Sno has nothing, so he'll like it. What I do like about it is it's bigger than my former setup so I can bring more with me in the one trip. But that just makes it heavier too.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever get over the way the FatMax box opens, it's just nice to have that in one push. But it's nice to have more tools in one trip too. And it's nice that at the end of the day I don't have to bust a nut getting it into the truck.
> 
> 1st thing Sno noticed is that I made a shelf in the truck to hold the boxes up. I didn't have that with the other boxes, because I really didn't need it. It's nice because I have a little storage area underneath, but it also pushes the boxes up a few more inches in the truck. I lost that window to look out of whereas I had it with the FatMax box.
> 
> Lots of give and take. I like the red.


Are you lifting the whole stack at once? I break it in half. Way easier to lift in two parts.


----------



## Leo G

I'm lifting it case by case. Takes a bit more time (but I'm worth it!) and I know I won't hurt myself. My rolling box probably weighs 60lbs. I'm going to have to weigh them now.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Looks like they may have finally fixed their supply issue









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

To bad everyone already found them elsewhere.


----------



## Bradcon

Stryker1-1 said:


> Looks like they may have finally fixed their supply issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk




I think you’re right. Walked into my local yard and bam, stacks everywhere.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Now it's just trying to convince them to carry the rest of the line. Home depot told me they can't order anything other then the 3 piece kit.

TSC told me they can't order anything I don't see on their shelves.

I know I know I can buy online I'm just an instant gratification guy I want to leave with my purchase

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Guess you'll need to visit the states to go to Coastal Tool. They have most in stock as separates. They don't even sell the 3 box kit, its all individuals.


----------



## Peter_C

I bought one of the small Packout's today. I do really like how the roller boxes handle is angled out so it doesn't pinch your hand on a tall stack unlike the Ridgid roller.


----------



## Bradcon

Stryker1-1 said:


> Now it's just trying to convince them to carry the rest of the line. Home depot told me they can't order anything other then the 3 piece kit.
> 
> TSC told me they can't order anything I don't see on their shelves.
> 
> I know I know I can buy online I'm just an instant gratification guy I want to leave with my purchase
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk




My yard has plenty of stacks and organizers both small and large. But I am having a hard time getting totes as they have never had any in stock. What do you think of the totes? Use yours a lot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Just got the 15 I use my 10 in all the time only thing I don't like about the 10 is the handle wish it was ridgid like the 15.

The 15 is nice because I can drop a couple m12 tools on one side perfect for small service calls where I don't need the full line up of tools.

I may make a trip down to Ohio next weekend will have to look for some organizers. Wouldn't mind one more small one for the bottom of the 15 in tote. The ones I got came with fuel tools in them so no bins would love to have the bins. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Stryker1-1 said:


> Just got the 15 I use my 10 in all the time only thing I don't like about the 10 is the handle wish it was ridgid like the 15.
> 
> The 15 is nice because I can drop a couple m12 tools on one side perfect for small service calls where I don't need the full line up of tools.
> 
> I may make a trip down to Ohio next weekend will have to look for some organizers. Wouldn't mind one more small one for the bottom of the 15 in tote. The ones I got came with fuel tools in them so no bins would love to have the bins.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I would have loved the 10 if the handle wasn't flimsy also.

Have the 15 and the 20. Like them both. (I overload the 20 so I went back to the 15 and lightened a few tools I don't use every week.


----------



## Inner10

Stryker1-1 said:


> Just got the 15 I use my 10 in all the time only thing I don't like about the 10 is the handle wish it was ridgid like the 15.
> 
> The 15 is nice because I can drop a couple m12 tools on one side perfect for small service calls where I don't need the full line up of tools.
> 
> I may make a trip down to Ohio next weekend will have to look for some organizers. Wouldn't mind one more small one for the bottom of the 15 in tote. The ones I got came with fuel tools in them so no bins would love to have the bins.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


HD Supply has them now and can order em in. I got some pricing last time I was there...I like em....but I have so many damn systainers!


----------



## Stryker1-1

Here is the 15 and the 10 next two each other they compliment each other well if only the 10 didn't have a flimsy handle.

I also hate that my 10 didn't come with a shoulder strap not sure if that was a mistake or if they just don't come with one.

May try complaining to milwaukee see if they will send me a free one lord knows I spend enough on their products they can afford me a shoulder strap









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

A quiet vacuum I would pay for nothing worse than disturbing an entire office vacuuming up your mess.

If kill for a rolling cart like the one pictured and take enviroreel wire dispensers and make them packout compatible with a full range of cabling options.

Would like to stack several spools and wheel them around.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Stryker1-1 said:


> A quiet vacuum I would pay for nothing worse than disturbing an entire office vacuuming up your mess.
> 
> If kill for a rolling cart like the one pictured and take enviroreel wire dispensers and make them packout compatible with a full range of cabling options.
> 
> Would like to stack several spools and wheel them around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I dunno about you but I have a couple Rubbermaid carts that are great for working in offices.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Got a picture? 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Stryker1-1 said:


> Got a picture?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Here ya go.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

TheGrizz said:


> I rarely need a compressor, but I saw somewhere that somebody shoehorned a small compressor into a LBoxx and insulated the LBoxx to cut down on noise. Why can’t the tool companies figure this stuff out with all of their r&d resources.


There are a few companies that put their compressors into Systainers. 




























They are expensive! So if Milwaukee released a good quality larger compressor that was quiet, I could see it being a hit. With their new 12Ah battery it could probably even be cordless. I do plan to pickup one of Milwaukee's little M12 compressors to leave in the wife's car along with a plug kit for traveling.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Can't beat the wbox mounts for the price usually pick up a couple at a time if they come on sale handy to have.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Stryker1-1 said:


> Can't beat the wbox mounts for the price usually pick up a couple at a time if they come on sale handy to have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Yeah, I like how they use the Omni mount part numbers and still say Omni on them lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Hey Milwaukee.........I voided my warranty but I fixed it for ya!


----------



## Leo G

How dare you!!:laughing:


----------



## Stryker1-1

Was tempted to buy a husky shoulder strap today to go on the 10 in but couldn't bring myself to do it.

May go back tomorrow and get it.

It's not packout but did grab this guy today for 80 dollars.










Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Needed more space in the organizer box. 4 9/16" across the top, 1 1/2º angle on the sides tapering smaller as you go down and a 1/16" deep cutout in the middle to accept the small raised portion in the center of the bin.










Now I *had* 2 extra bins, but now they have 1 1/4" deck screws and electrical stuff such as wire nuts, wire locks, BX/MC red-heads, and push in connectors.

The empty bins didn't last very long.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Needed more space in the organizer box. 4 9/16" across the top, 1 1/2º angle on the sides tapering smaller as you go down and a 1/16" deep cutout in the middle to accept the small raised portion in the center of the bin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I *had* 2 extra bins, but now they have 1 1/4" deck screws and electrical stuff such as wire nuts, wire locks, BX/MC red-heads, and push in connectors.
> 
> The empty bins didn't last very long.




I had to modify the smaller bins to get them to work in the middle of the box vs. The large bins.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Stryker1-1

I still have not managed to find the organizers in stock locally. 

Resorted to some cheap hd brand bins for a while

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

My rollaway box tires got a flat spot on them because they sit on a board in my truck. Now the wheels go thumpa thumpa as I roll it.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> My rollaway box tires got a flat spot on them because they sit on a board in my truck. Now the wheels go thumpa thumpa as I roll it.




The Milwaukee box?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Yup, the box with the wheels and the handle that everything else stacks on. Flat spots on the wheels.


----------



## Inner10

Leo G said:


> Yup, the box with the wheels and the handle that everything else stacks on. Flat spots on the wheels.


So you gotta rotate them daily? :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Apparently I'm not using it enough. Most of my work is in the shop and I don't need to take the box out often. Never had an issue with my wheels on the FatMax.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> My rollaway box tires got a flat spot on them because they sit on a board in my truck. Now the wheels go thumpa thumpa as I roll it.


Well, that's a show stopper! I was about to test these waters - maybe not!


----------



## Stryker1-1

I usually try not to leave the kit stacked when not in use to reduce the weight.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Ordered mine through a local brick and mortar store and they sent it to me when they had the whole system in stock. Got it at a great price. Been pretty happy with it. Holds a lot more tools than my FatMax box but the FM box was easier to use in general. The Packout is a solid system. Makes for less trips to the truck.


----------



## Calidecks

There's stacks of them at my local lumber yard. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Eyeway!

Californiadecks said:


> There's stacks of them at my local lumber yard.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Well that's just great but I'm not driving up to the OC to have a feel.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeway!

Californiadecks said:


> There's stacks of them at my local lumber yard.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Maybe I can go to Bauer lumber and take a look see? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Eyeway! said:


> Maybe I can go to Bauer lumber and take a look see?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




There's a Ganahl in Capistrano 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Stryker1-1

So is it crapout because you don't like it or because you have not been able to find any stock

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

I like how dewalt can stack with the front facing both ways. I don't think the packout can do this. Has to stack with the fronts all facing the same way. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Why would that be an advantage? The tops open from a hinged side. You want to open it backwards?


----------



## Deckhead

cedarboarder said:


> I like how dewalt can stack with the front facing both ways. I don't think the packout can do this. Has to stack with the fronts all facing the same way.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Either I got a lemon or the tough system should be called the not so tough system. In a year I've broke two handles off just pulling it. The Ridgid didn't do that. He'll never even done that to my systainers.


----------



## Inner10

Deckhead said:


> Either I got a lemon or the tough system should be called the not so tough system. In a year I've broke two handles off just pulling it. The Ridgid didn't do that. He'll never even done that to my systainers.


We've done it to systainers. The handle has to be vertical for it to be fully engaged, if the handle isn't all the way up and it gets pulled sideways you will distorted the hinge pin thingy and then it's screwed.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Deckhead said:


> Either I got a lemon or the tough system should be called the not so tough system. In a year I've broke two handles off just pulling it. The Ridgid didn't do that. He'll never even done that to my systainers.


Definitely the weakest part on them. If I have them folded out all the way I can feel the strain on them. I try to keep them as vertical as possible carrying them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

I think... They sell replacement handles probably half the cost of the box haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mine broke at the box part of the handle. The plastic broke. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

We're still talking DeWalt? Someone broke the handle off the Milwaukee?


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> We're still talking DeWalt? Someone broke the handle off the Milwaukee?




Dewalt 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

OK, that's what I tought. But it's in the Packout thread. Maybe you should start a Handle broke on my DeWalt box thread.


----------



## MarkJames

We haven't started the rolling Craftsman thread yet.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Saw those yesterday at Lowe's just didn't look like it was built for the serious contractor


MarkJames said:


> We haven't started the rolling Craftsman thread yet.


Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames

Stryker1-1 said:


> Saw those yesterday at Lowe's just didn't look like it was built for the serious contractor
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Same here. And it looked kind of pricey for a set that essentially had two parts cases, plus a rolling case.


----------



## Leo G

It's $120 for the three. The Milwaukee is $120 for the bottom rolling box alone.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/CRAFTSMAN-...Aluminum-Lockable-Wheeled-Tool-Box/1000390943


----------



## Mike-B

Acme tools was running a promo for the 3 piece kit. Probabky over now. It was around fathers day

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## parkers5150

came here to learn something and all i got was an extended course on thread derailment Jeebus!!!!


----------



## Leo G

What did you come to learn?


----------



## parkers5150

was hoping to learn a little about the milwaukee system from real time experience:whistling


----------



## parkers5150

hey Leo... i was hoping youd chime in on my custom door thread


----------



## parkers5150

...in fact why dont we discuss it here:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

parkers5150 said:


> hey Leo... i was hoping youd chime in on my custom door thread


Chit, I forgot about your PM. Sorry, was up with my grandkid and son when I read it.

Where is it?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Yeah, where is the thread on the door? Maybe we can derail it as well? :laughing:


----------



## Deckhead

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Yeah, where is the thread on the door? Maybe we can derail it as well? :laughing:


I'm s definitely derailable. We've already started with stave core stile and rails...


----------



## Stryker1-1

I've got a video of it on my YouTube check out nerd2u I will try to do a video of it all loaded up tomorrow if I get time.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> OK, that's what I tought. But it's in the Packout thread. Maybe you should start a Handle broke on my DeWalt box thread.


What about I got a flat on my rolling DeWalt BoXX thread:blink:


----------



## cedarboarder

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What about I got a flat on my rolling DeWalt BoXX thread:blink:


lose your license or what? haha looks like your hiking to work


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

cedarboarder said:


> lose your license or what? haha looks like your hiking to work


There's no parking on site,, to small. So I park just down the road where there is parking for a beach access.:whistling


----------



## B.Johnson

I can't believe that's what you wear while working.


----------



## Deckhead

"Hurry up and get in! Move over, that creepy construction guy is taking pictures again.":laughing:


----------



## Deckhead

So Leo, is it worth the coin or not? I can't find them to get my hands on them for the life of me and understand from Milwaukee reps around here I won't be getting my hands on them any time soon. Big handle of my tough system is now broke off on the rolling box and I'm going to have to go back to the Ridgid or the packout.

Need to make a decision and if the packout is worth it I'll pull the trigger but hate to spend money on something else that can't handle in and out of the shop often... It will get beat up.


----------



## Leo G

I'm getting use to them. They are great because I can unstack them while in the truck so I don't have to take the whole thing out to get to the bottom like I did with the FatMax boxes.

I carry a lot more in the Milwaukee than I did in the FatMax. They are much stronger and they are waterproof. The only complaint I really have is the tires tend to get a small flat spot on them sitting in my truck on the wood platform. It's just a nit picky complaint because it doesn't interfere with them rolling at all.

I'm starting to finally get use to where the tools are stored in the boxes. The organizer is great. I can fit a lot of different types of screws in it. I keep smaller boxes of screws in there too.

If you're sick of many trips, get them. I think they are worth it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Deckhead said:


> "Hurry up and get in! Move over, that creepy construction guy is taking pictures again.":laughing:


:no: I was parked across the street and that pic was sent to me by my apprentice,, she said watch that chick, shes about to get hit She left that car and got in the one in front of me that has 3 chicks hotter that her.. they very well could have been here for the Midpack games.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Just picked up 2 large organizers and 2 small ones.

Was at home Depot today and they have a 15" closed top packout pouch.

May go back and get it for all the random small stuff I have laying around that I need every so often.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Found it sitting at TSC









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Holds 20 to 30 blades 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Had to grind the bolt head down a smidgen but works great now. Easy peasy.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Bada bing!!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

More Bada bing!! These thin Packouts are turning out to be very handy!!!











Mike.
_______________


----------



## Stryker1-1

Never thought to use them to store bits. Now I want more.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> More Bada bing!! These thin Packouts are turning out to be very handy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Got enough twist drills?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


Someday in the far future I'll have as many bits and blades as you,,


----------



## MarkJames

I envision a Packout 2.0 with less wasted storage pace in the case and lids, and lighter.


----------



## Peter_C

Mike, I like the simple modification for holding the blades.  I might have to think about picking a couple of the thin Packout's up while they are still on sale. 

Edit: What size bolt, threaded nut did you use please?

As mentioned above though why do you carry so many blades and bits at once? 

I carry a couple blades for each saw, and 2 specific use sets of drill bits, plus some auger bits...but I can't imagine carrying every bit I own, as that would be heavy.


----------



## Leo G

Better to have them and not need them than not have them and need them.


----------



## Inner10

I don't like the concept of carrying blades and bits all in the same case. I'd rather keep the most often used blades with the saw and my most commonly used bits with the drill. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames

Some electrical set-up ideas.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Got enough twist drills?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




I bought new when they dulled. Then sharpened all of them at once with the Drill Doctor. Love that tool. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> I bought new when they dulled. Then sharpened all of them at once with the Drill Doctor. Love that tool.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I should do the same... I've been pitching the dull ones.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


It's getting really hard to keep up:blink: Thanks for the idea,,,,,,


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> Mike, I like the simple modification for holding the blades.  I might have to think about picking a couple of the thin Packout's up while they are still on sale.
> 
> Edit: What size bolt, threaded nut did you use please?
> 
> As mentioned above though why do you carry so many blades and bits at once?
> 
> I carry a couple blades for each saw, and 2 specific use sets of drill bits, plus some auger bits...but I can't imagine carrying every bit I own, as that would be heavy.




You'll need to grind the bolt head down to almost flat and ditch the washer. It may hit when connecting to other boxes. I had to do some minor chisel work on the lids. 

The bolt is 5/16" with a double 1" bolt extender nut.
Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> Mike, I like the simple modification for holding the blades.  I might have to think about picking a couple of the thin Packout's up while they are still on sale.
> 
> Edit: What size bolt, threaded nut did you use please?
> 
> As mentioned above though why do you carry so many blades and bits at once?
> 
> I carry a couple blades for each saw, and 2 specific use sets of drill bits, plus some auger bits...but I can't imagine carrying every bit I own, as that would be heavy.




I probably go through 5 or 6 blades per medium sized job. The bits are assorted sizes. I use the **** out of them. 

I carry them in the trailer. I guess the better question is why not? 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Home Depot Cyber Monday sales on Milwaukee stuff. They've got a 2000 lumen Rocket light with a battery and charger for $150. Usually just the light is $200. Today only and it's free shipping.

https://www.homedepot.com/SpecialBu...FW44_AM_B2_3236931-_-VA_SBOTD&et_rid=52808659


----------



## Big Johnson

The pack out is $200 everywhere. I guess it wasn’t only $180 last cyber Monday. I think I’m going to pick up the miter saw for $250. The light is tempting after watching your video though.


----------



## Leo G

What a waste of space :w00t:


----------



## duburban

Leo G said:


> What a waste of space :w00t:




Not sure if you’re kidding but its definitely a sacrifice of space for the sake of grabbing 2 cases with all drill driver ready instead of rolling ALL my cordless in with the rolling box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Not kidding. Space for me is a premium. Not packing that to the gills is a sin. :lol:


----------



## Lettusbee

Pack it in the packout.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B

duburban said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good but that wouldnt work for me. I was cleaning out my ridgid cases today. 
Heres a shot of one of the medium ones. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Mike-B

My backorder came in. 3 stack plus slim organizer.

Questions:
1. Had anyone had issues leaving this out in snow and ice? It seems like the way they lock together could become a big issue if you leave this thing out in your truck bed.

2. Can you use this as a stool? I mean, I know it says right on the lid not to. But, can you? The lid doesn't seem too heavy duty.


----------



## Leo G

I've stood on mine. I keep my feet away from the center as much as possible. It's IP65 rated for weather. But it's not rated to be free from locking up from ice. Maybe make a nice fitted cover for it.


----------



## TheGrizz

I’ve stood on an LBoxx before with no issues. The key is to stand on the outer edges, not right in the middle. By the way, I weigh about 250, and an LBoxx is way lighter weight than the Packout.

Also, proceed at your own risk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duburban

Californiadecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________




That little drill box is a nice kit with the molded plastic dropped in. One thing I’m noticing is that you cannot overfill the bins or the lid squares won’t drop in all the way. This also means you don’t have complete control of what bins go where. While the locking between boxes system works well, I don’t think it’s a perfect system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

There is no perfect system. But yes, they could have easily solved that by making the rectangular indents into square indents so both would fit underneath.


----------



## AustinDB

I was considering this slim organizers when HD was pushing them for $29.95 but couldn’t stand the thought of reorganizing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> I've stood on mine. I keep my feet away from the center as much as possible. It's IP65 rated for weather. But it's not rated to be free from locking up from ice. Maybe make a nice fitted cover for it.




We use BBQ covers for a lot of stuff. Might work for the packout.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

duburban said:


> That little drill box is a nice kit with the molded plastic dropped in. One thing I’m noticing is that you cannot overfill the bins or the lid squares won’t drop in all the way. This also means you don’t have complete control of what bins go where. While the locking between boxes system works well, I don’t think it’s a perfect system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I used a razor knife to cut the small containers.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Unger.const

Mike-B said:


> My backorder came in. 3 stack plus slim organizer.
> 
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1. Had anyone had issues leaving this out in snow and ice? It seems like the way they lock together could become a big issue if you leave this thing out in your truck bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Can you use this as a stool? I mean, I know it says right on the lid not to. But, can you? The lid doesn't seem too heavy duty.


I've stood in the middle of any of my pack out main three size boxes. And clear top ones only if cups are inside. I'm 250......ish


----------



## Stryker1-1

Getting it done with the Milwaukee packout









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hampal7

Unger.const said:


> In the packout rolling base unit. Under the lid there are two holes that line up with the two holes for the rapid dual charger. Left or right side. It will fight with the tray if you need them on same side.
> 
> Pro tip.........careful the screw depth or you will poke through the lid.........don't ask how I know.


Any idea what the two holes in the center between mounted chargers are for? Looks like battery or tape measure or something of similar size.


----------



## Unger.const

Hampal7 said:


> Any idea what the two holes in the center between mounted chargers are for? Looks like battery or tape measure or something of similar size.


I believe that's where you can install the Milwaukee "gps" puck that if your case is stolen and the thieves use the app........you can find it. (Hence why onekey has not done well)


----------



## VinylHanger

That and it nerfs your tools if it things they were stolen.


----------



## Mantree

Yes i know its full of ryobi tools but i started using them back when they were still nicad battery's and honistly they have held up so well that i have never felt the need to replace them with milwaukee since they haven't let me down and cost about 1/3 the cost. I am looking to pickup a few more of the small boxes to put my bosch hammer drill and rotory hammers in as well as a few other tools including my portercable routers. Most of my non ryobi tools have been living in the original metal cases. The nice thing is they lock in which would make them work really well in a trailer.


----------



## Leo G

That's OK, mine are filled with Makita and Bosch tools. LOL


----------



## VinylHanger

Mine are filled with junk and some tools.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Mine are filled with hopes and dreams of one day being able to afford a friggin Milwaukee Pakout.


Andy.


----------



## Tom M

I went all tstak a few years back. I like them but it seems they stopped innovating and marketing.

I could pretty much use a dedicated box for drilling. Between the batteries and drilling accessories I use my tote is imploding.


----------

